# Plakats! :D (Pic heavy)



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

My aquabid Plakats came in today..an early birthday present to myself! Two pairs + single male 


Cloud



























Aeris (Sibling female to Cloud)










Koi

















He's the same color as the AB picture, the flash made him green 

His Sibling female, Laney









Vaughn

















(pale still)

That's it for now, didn't want to disturb them too much on their first day at home


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

STUNNING!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! Those are some nice lookin bettas.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, Vaughn is gorgeous! Can't wait to see some more photos.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

i love them all! What beautiful fish!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

those are some nice looking bettas! koi is my favorite... shhhh! don't tell them! :lol:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy birthday! Holy cow your new bettas are stunning! Vaughn is breathtaking!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

OMG they are the most goregous pk ive ever seen!
happy bday too!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY beautiful PKs. They're HMPKs right?


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

O....M....G...

Beautiful smishies! Cloud is spectacular!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

gorgeous! will you breed?


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

I <3 Vaughn. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BREED BREED BREED!!!!! I'd love to throw some blue marble into my dragons


----------

